# Please send any Fraud issues To...



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I am hearing some very disturbing accusations of fraud through out the industry...

If anyone suspects a company...besides nonpayment...is committing fraud on ANY level...I do understand not saying anything in the open forum...
Please get me that information DETAILED INFORMATION...supporting documents...dates...times etc....

I am currently working with someone putting a serious presentation together to an agency that will be able to assist....

email all information [email protected] in the subject line....we will research things and do what we can...eheheheheheheheh.......

And if everyone would recycle this when they see it drop to the bottom.....

THANK YOU VERY LARGE..................................


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

WOW where to start? There is soo much on so many levels. Come ride with me for a day. 

I was contacted by a journalist who wanted to write a story on the industry. I told him I would cooperate if he would come out here and join me on a few jobs. He declined.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> WOW where to start? There is soo much on so many levels. Come ride with me for a day.
> 
> I was contacted by a journalist who wanted to write a story on the industry. I told him I would cooperate if he would come out here and join me on a few jobs. He declined.


didn`t want to get his hands dirty!


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

put them in touch with me.....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> put them in touch with me.....


I don't know the guy at all but it would be much easier to trust and open up to him if he worked beside me for a few days. Smelled that smell dealt with the neighbors, threw away precious family heirlooms, covered up mold with paint, etc.



> Hello, I'm a reporter for the Huffington Post working on a story about property inspections and preservations. I previously wrote about lawsuits filed by homeowners claiming that contractors had entered their visibly occupied homes. I'm now working on an article from the perspective of the inspectors and preservers.
> 
> I'm hoping you can give me the perspective of someone who does this kind of work what kind of challenges you have faced in dealing with abandoned, or seemingly abandoned, homes. Wondering also about pay/benefits/training and about how the lines of communication work between servicers and contractors.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

This is the uy that is doing the articles in the Huff Post....


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> This is the uy that is doing the articles in the Huff Post....



You asked I delivered.:whistling2:


----------



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

How about Safeguards new Vendor Acknowledgement Form. That agreement is out of control. Little do they know, signing it means absolutely nothing if gross negligence is found on their part. I'm not signing it and I except most intelligent vendors not to as well.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

SkilledS2000 said:


> How about Safeguards new Vendor Acknowledgement Form. That agreement is out of control. Little do they know, signing it means absolutely nothing if gross negligence is found on their part. I'm not signing it and I except most intelligent vendors not to as well.


What does it say?


----------



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

Freddie said:


> What does it say?


Part 1


Confidentiality Clause
As an independent contractor for Safeguard Properties Management, LLC (“Safeguard”), I shall keep and maintain any and all information I receive from Safeguard (“Confidential Information”) on a confidential basis. Confidential Information includes, but is not limited to, information relating to properties, the financial status of the property holder (i.e., eviction proceedings), the status of the property itself (i.e., foreclosure, default, etc.), loan information of any kind, and any pricing-related information or any information regarding the compensation I receive from Safeguard for work and services performed and assignments I have or am performing relating to a property. I understand and agree that any information concerning pricing or compensation is considered to be a trade secret and Safeguard intellectual property.
Copying, using, distributing, or any other type or manner of disclosing Confidential Information to any third party, including but not limited to property holders, without the prior written consent of Safeguard’s CEO, is strictly prohibited. This prohibition shall apply to any type or manner of unauthorized communication, whether verbal, written or electronic. Electronic communication includes, but is not limited to, communication or data transmitted by email, chat room, internet, blogs, and instant or text messaging. Any unauthorized use or communication may subject me to civil and/or criminal penalties under applicable federal, state or local law, injunctive relief, and shall result in my and/or my organization being removed from Safeguard’s contractor list.
In the event I engage subcontractors to perform services on my behalf for Safeguard, I agree to require all such parties, as a condition to their engagement, to agree to be bound by provisions substantially identical to those included in this Acknowledgement relating to the treatment of Confidential Information.


----------



## SkilledS2000 (Apr 5, 2013)

I love this part of it. 

Indemnification
I agree to indemnify, defend, and hold harmless Safeguard against all claims, liabilities, costs and expenses, including, without limitation, litigation costs, attorney’s fees, settlement costs, judgments, taxes, interest, penalties or fines, resulting from and including, but not limited to:
 My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to obtain, maintain, and timely renew the insurance policies required by Safeguard; or
 My failure to name Safeguard Properties Management, LLC as an additional insured under my insurance policies; or
 My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s placing a lien on any property for which they performed work on my behalf for Safeguard; or
My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to properly store and/or dispose of documents that may contain personal information; or
 My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to properly store and/or dispose of personal property; or
 My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to obtain/maintain all licenses, permits and/or certifications as required by industry and/or governing authorities, or
 My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to comply with the Confidentiality Clause set forth herein.
 My, and/or my employees, and/or my subcontractor’s failure to comply with background check requirements and qualification of individuals to perform services pursuant to a Work Order.

It's so nice they have all the money in the world to have a law firm(s)on retainer to write up such a sweet contract to try and protect them. I have a feeling this time next year SG will be downsizing from lack of vendors willing to work with them. They overstepped their bounds with this acknowledgment.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

SkilledS2000 said:


> I love this part of it.
> 
> Indemnification
> I agree to indemnify, defend, and hold harmless Safeguard against all claims, liabilities, costs and expenses, including, without limitation, litigation costs, attorney’s fees, settlement costs, judgments, taxes, interest, penalties or fines, resulting from and including, but not limited to:
> ...


 
I still can`t believe there are still people working for them! THe chargebacks,being made to buy there insurance,and there low pay!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Once when I was doing the inspect a property and then get the work if vacant routine I came upon a property with nearly 
a pickup truck load of boxed and labeled personal records neatly stacked in a shed. 

I RAN, kid you not.... RAN out the door and left in a hurry!
Turned that property in as occupied and NEVER went back. Good way to have a lawsuit on your hands getting rid of that stuff.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Once when I was doing the inspect a property and then get the work if vacant routine I came upon a property with nearly
> a pickup truck load of boxed and labeled personal records neatly stacked in a shed.
> 
> I RAN, kid you not.... RAN out the door and left in a hurry!
> Turned that property in as occupied and NEVER went back. Good way to have a lawsuit on your hands getting rid of that stuff.



Was that the doctors house with all the personal medical records???


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't know what records they were from. 

Just that when I realized what type of records they were I hauled butt.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

One of the things I'm starting to hear about is back charging for a service that is over a year old....anyone with documentation????
Or even documentation on insurance claims that you feel have been retribution or questionable????


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> One of the things I'm starting to hear about is back charging for a service that is over a year old....anyone with documentation????
> Or even documentation on insurance claims that you feel have been retribution or questionable????


I know a large company out of Florida that has been having this issue with some nationals. you can PM me for their info.


----------

